
Timeline of the far future - speeq
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
======
21
> _The length of the day used for astronomical timekeeping reaches about
> 86,401 SI seconds. Under the present-day timekeeping system, either a leap
> second would need to be added to the clock every single day, or else by
> then, in order to compensate, the length of the day would have had to have
> been officially lengthened by one SI second._

Can you just imagine the amount of legacy code with DAY_SECONDS=86400 out
there 50k years from now?

~~~
mikeash
It will be easier to boost the Earth’s spin back to a 86,400-second day than
to fix all the code.

~~~
improv32
It's been suggested that perhaps one way to find evidence of extrasolar life,
would be to find exoplanets whose years are integer multiples of their
rotational periods, i.e. they've done what you describe just to eliminate leap
years and make their calendars easier.

~~~
marviel
That is fascinating! Do you have a reference?

~~~
garmaine
I think he might be sarcastic. There is no known method I know for measuring
the rotational period of extrasolar planets, without having enough
observational power to defiantly notice the astronomical engineering required
to alter an inhabited planet’s rotation rate.

~~~
ASalazarMX
"You see that big city past that mountain range? Use it as a marker to measure
the planet's rotation."

~~~
loa-in-backup
If we measure this city's position then we'll know if there's life on the
planet.

~~~
garmaine
You get the joke.

------
netgusto
Fascinating: "10^(10^50) years: Estimated time for a _Boltzmann brain_ to
appear in the vacuum via a spontaneous entropy decrease." [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boltzmann_brain)

> [...] a _Boltzmann brain_ is a self-aware entity that arises due to
> extremely rare random fluctuations out of a state of thermodynamic
> equilibrium. [...]

~~~
andbberger
That is __severely__ underestimating the true probability - it considers only
random thermal fluctuations. But the universe is really powered by processes
that dissipate energy across a gradient to fuel a structured, very low entropy
state.

The math is the same as calculating the probability that the glass you just
broke will spontaneously jump back onto the table and reassemble itself. Which
is a standard introductory example in thermodynamics... but you add self-
awareness and suddenly this rather mundane thing is spooky and amazing.

You should be far more interested in what's happening when you boil a pot of
water and convection rolls spontaneously form.

~~~
Symmetry
_the universe is really powered by processes that dissipate energy across a
gradient to fuel a structured, very low entropy state._

By 10^(10^50) years that'll be long over.

~~~
DoctorOetker
which is exactly his point...

~~~
Symmetry
Re-reading the post: no I don't think I can reasonably interpret it so that
that was his point.

------
stallmanite
My all-time favorite wikipedia article, great to see it getting some
attention. I find that along with providing great fodder for small-talk (among
certain types), it causes me to experience a psychological effect analogous to
the so-called "overview effect" experienced by astronauts. Attempting to
conceive of one's place in cosmological time is great exercise.

~~~
kalendos
Made me remember a Carl Sagan quote.

"We are like butterflies who flutter for a day and think it is forever"

~~~
knopkop_
As for man, his days are as grass; as a flower of the field, so he flourishes.
For the wind passes over it and it is gone, and its place shall know it no
more. -Psalm 103:15-17

------
24gttghh
>Goldstein, Natalie (2009). Global Warming. Infobase Publishing. p. 53. "The
last time acidification on this scale occurred (about 65 mya) it took more
than 2 million years for corals and other marine organisms to recover; some
scientists today believe, optimistically, that it could take tens of thousands
of years for the ocean to regain the chemistry it had in preindustrial times."

In my opinion, this is the greatest threat to humanity of continuing to pump
CO2 into the atmosphere.

~~~
mkempe
One should maintain some perspective: Coral reefs have gone through enormous
variations in extent and location, and near extinction, many times since 500
million years ago. Not even the last Ice Age or CO2 levels 10x higher than
what we have today managed to cause the extinction of coral.

~~~
jersully72
How does this near extinction compare to previous ones?

~~~
mkempe
We're not currently witnessing a near-extinction.

~~~
wierd0
Scientists consulted when creating the tv show Blue Planet II seems to
disagree. According to them we are in fact in the midst of an extinction.

~~~
mkempe
There are wide varieties of corals and of their symbionts. To claim that they
are all simultaneously going extinct in all seas and microclimates is absurd,
and contradicts the evidence of their repeated adaptations to past climate
variations over 500 million years as well as ignores the observation of their
thriving across countless local seasonal and weather variations.

~~~
mardoz
Straw man, no one claimed that there will be a complete extinction of coral,
only that it will be 2 million years for coral to recover to pre-industrial
levels.

~~~
24gttghh
Indeed. Coral reefs are important nursery's for many fish species, and
reducing the areas for fish to safely grow up puts yet another pressure on
declining fish stocks. Not to mention marine crustaceans that are also
affected by rising acidity, and the overall warming trend of the ocean itself
is pressuring all kinds of marine life that humanity depends on as a major
food source.

Not only that, but the ocean is rising due to land-based glaciers/ice melting,
the continental rebound involved from the reduced ice load, and yet more: the
warming ocean is less dense and expands. The rising seas along with other
factors mentioned also puts pressure on coral reefs, as they often cannot grow
fast enough to catch up with that sweet-spot near the ocean surface!

------
johnchristopher
While the topic is on. I am trying to find a short story I read some years ago
(4-5) about the evolution of life on our planet in the far future.

Warning, massive spoilers:

There are like 5 or 6 mass extinction events followed by a new civilization
each time built by a different specie. At some points a raven civilization
goes on the moon (they always had an innate tendency to go higher) and find an
old rover, then it jumps to another civ. and the earth is totally smooth and
people are living in holes in the ground (this might be another story from
Baxter). Then it's some earth inner core creatures fungi-like. It ends with
the sun expansion making life on earth impossible and a mars creature
pondering all that.

Rings any bells ?

~~~
tzahola
How could the Earth be totally smooth?

~~~
johnchristopher
Dunno. Also, the author hints than the night is endless and cold and the
child, which the author uses to convey that part of the story, is scolded by
his parents and ordered to get back underground where it's warmer.

~~~
tzahola
Hmm... maybe it only looks smooth from space, like Venus or Uranus? An
impenetrable cloud layer (like in The Matrix) would explain the cold on the
surface and the endless night.

------
mockingbirdy
> Current data suggest that the universe has a flat geometry (or very close to
> flat), and thus, will not collapse in on itself after a finite time, and the
> infinite future allows for the occurrence of a number of massively
> improbable events, such as the formation of Boltzmann brains.

I always thought that the universe will just reach zero Kelvin and the party
is over. That it will just continue to do improbable stuff was beyond my
imagination. I don't really understand how it should be possible that effects
like the emergence of virtual particles still work if all the energy is now in
a form which can't be used for energy transformations anymore (entropy) - I
know that annihilation of anti-particles of virtual particles (which causes
them to exist - that was the amazing finding of Hawking with the Hawking
radiation where the anti-particles of virtual particles get annihilated at the
event horizon and his counterpart is happily living on because he got lucky
that he wasn't too close) is a way to form new particles "out of nothing"
(using quantum effects), but I still can't believe that this still works when
_nothing 's moving because we're at absolute zero_.

Could someone explain why those quantum effects still continue to work (and
sometimes even spawn particles and even brains if we get lucky) even if the
universe is at absolute zero?

~~~
duckerude
My understanding of it is that it wouldn't reach zero Kelvin. The heat only
becomes uniformly distributed. Everything becomes maximally disorderly. Things
move, but all interesting information is gone.

But order is probabilistic. It's not physically impossible for order to
increase, it's just ridiculously unlikely. If you wait long enough ( _really_
long) it'll probably happen some time.

I don't think quantum effects are especially related, except to the extent
they relate to everything.

~~~
Robotbeat
That’s the crazy thing about large numbers like these. Even Entropy’s Heat
Death are swallowed up by them. Not only do such events become probable but
they become inevitable an endless number of times over a long enough
timescale. Infinity kills even Heat Death.

~~~
mockingbirdy
I will start to use this in rock-paper-scissors-infinity.

But first I have to deeply realize that I'm just one out of all possible ones
and that I exist infinitely times and also infinitely times where I finally
have a beard.

------
TangoTrotFox
Some of these are ironically myopic: " _10,000 years: If globalization trends
lead to panmixia, human genetic variation will no longer be regionalized, as
the effective population size will equal the actual population size. This does
not mean homogeneity, as minority traits will still be preserved, e.g. the
blonde gene will not disappear, but it will be rather evenly distributed
worldwide._ "

That prediction makes the rather questionable assumption that humans will
still be primarily, if not entirely, on Earth in 10,000 years! Interplanetary
colonization will likely dwarf the regional evolutionary isolation we've
experienced on this planet. In the longrun it will likely even trend towards
speciation (as a more reasonable prediction further on does hit on.) Consider
that a European, an African, and a Japanese all share an _incredibly_ recent
ancestor.

The exciting thing about interplanetary colonization is once the technology
starts to become robust, our potential growth and expansion is effectively
unlimited. It would be like if the western frontier in the US was uninhabited
and somehow went on to infinity. The implications of this are difficult to
even imagine.

~~~
mockingbirdy
> our potential growth and expansion is effectively unlimited

It's still finite. I recommend this famous Asimov story [1]. I don't think
that it makes humanity "more meaningful" or something similar if we start
interplanetary colonization.

Really, it doesn't matter even if we inhabit the whole observable universe. We
will die and it doesn't matter if I die on an exoplanet as a 1500y/o guy in a
young body or if I die on earth as a 80y/o. Maybe I will experience more and
whatever, but I don't really give a sh*t because life will always be finite
(even if you can be billions of years old). And the implications of becoming
so old can be seen in the Netflix series "Altered Carbon": You will develop
weird sexual fetishes because you're bored af. And if we "overcome humans" and
become some other weird sentient being it's still limited and if it's not
limited it still doesn't matter from some other angle.

I don't understand why everybody is excited about interplanetary colonization
and immortality. There's this quote: "To philosophize is to learn to die" \- I
think this is more important than trying to increase your life span or do some
other stuff to delay death or even become immortal. I think most of those
Silicon Valley tycoons who want this, e.g. Peter Thiel, just like the thought
of accumulating power over hundreds of years. Sounds hedonistic to me + all
that "will to power" ego talk.

[1]:
[http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html](http://www.multivax.com/last_question.html)

~~~
TangoTrotFox
Excellent short story.

We each have to find our own personal meaning to life. For myself it's simply
knowledge. And starting to colonize other planets, and more generally become a
genuinely space faring civilization, is going to revolutionize our knowledge
and understanding of this universe. To what end? Well, I'll tell you when we
run out of things that we don't know. I expect, even if immortality should
come to pass, this is a question I will not have to answer.

------
djsumdog
A number of Science Fiction works talk about how prediction is more accurate
the further out you go into the future, but how predictions in the short term
are not so much.

Like the episode of Deep Space 9 where Bashier works with the other
genetically modified humans. They talk about how eventually the galaxy will
come to an end due to entropy, but their predictions for the Dominion War had
too many variables to accurately predict close up.

Psycho-history and Foundation is sorta like this, but I think Issac Asimov
doesn't do as good a job with this story/theory/believably.

~~~
the_af
There is an absolutely delightful short story by -- who else? -- Robert
Silverberg about predictions of the far future, "When We Went to See the End
of the World". You'll be amused and you'll laugh, though perhaps you'll need a
dark sense of humor for that!

------
lowdest
If this is interesting to you, I highly recommend "Science & Futurism with
Isaac Arthur" available on Youtube and in other formats.

~~~
luos
He publishes it in a podcast format as well without the background music,
which I am very thankful for.

------
jsdalton
Amazing that the entirety of human civilization as we know it fits in a
smaller time scale than the very first event on this timeline (10,000 years
from now).

So while these time spans are minuscule on an astronomical scale, they are
enormous on a human scale.

~~~
turc1656
Indeed. In Neil DeGrasse Tyson's version of "Cosmos" there is a great
illustration where he says that if we visualize the entire history of the
universe as being scaled to one calendar year then every human being that has
ever lived has essentially existed somewhere within the last 12 seconds of
that year.

~~~
394549
> In Neil DeGrasse Tyson's version of "Cosmos" there is a great illustration
> where he says that if we visualize the entire history of the universe as
> being scaled to one calendar year then every human being that has ever lived
> has essentially existed somewhere within the last 12 seconds of that year.

Was that in the original Carl Sagan version of Cosmos as well? I seem to
recall it, but I've never seen the Neil DeGrasse Tyson version.

~~~
turc1656
Apparently it was. I have never seen the older version so wasn't aware.
Another commenter above posted the youtube link to the original segment.

------
amingilani
Relevant Kurzgesagt video explaining 3 ways the universe will die:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_aOIA-
vyBo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_aOIA-vyBo)

I've been posting too many Kurzgesagt videos recently, but it's amazing how
much of their content is relevant! :D

------
mrkstu
This reminded me of a question I've had knocking around in my head since I've
heard of hawking radiation- the prediction is that the black holes slowly
evaporate into subatomic particles.

However, it seems to me at some point a critical juncture would be passed and
the black hole would cease being bound gravitationally and the matter would be
released similarly to a supernova or just spontaneously form a neutron star.

What is the fallacy in that thinking?

~~~
goodcanadian
Theoretically, a black hole can exist at any mass as long as it is dense
enough. It is true that a black hole won't form without enough mass to cause
it to collapse, but once formed, it can evaporate down to nothing without ever
becoming gravitationally unbound.

~~~
mrkstu
Theoretically it _could_ evaporate but is there any necessity of that? Is
exploding a theoretical possibility or once a stellar mass black hole forms is
it thereafter in such a small circumference that it is stuck in that form
until it evaporates?

~~~
zaarn
Well, evaporation is simply a conclusion from hawking radiation.

The black hole losses energy over this radiation, energy it produces from it's
own mass.

Since hawking radiation output increases relative to the size of the black
hole as it gets smaller, eventually you end up with an explosion. I do believe
that Kurzgesagt made a video that details what would happen with a blackhole
with the mass of a coin in your pocket (short version: you die)

------
schintan
The further I read, the smaller I feel.

~~~
cknoxrun
The further I read, the smaller some of the issues we face today seem. I could
spend my life fighting to prevent global warming or fix the world, but this
list just makes me want to enjoy the time I have here with my loved ones... I
don't know how I feel about these feelings.

~~~
21
> _According to Berger and Loutre, the current interglacial period ends[14]
> sending the Earth back into a glacial period of the current ice age,
> regardless of the effects of anthropogenic global warming._

According to that guy, there will be a new ice age in 50k years regardless of
the current global warming being stopped or not.

~~~
mockingbirdy
Climate change? Sounds like a problem for patient man!

[https://www.smbc-comics.com/comic/the-superhero-we-need](https://www.smbc-
comics.com/comic/the-superhero-we-need)

------
anad7
Years from now: 2.4 million

Java is still at the top of the TIOBE index. Moreover, the familiar Java
update progress dialog will display "100 Trillion Devices Run Java Across
Thousands of Galaxies".

------
blisterpeanuts
Reading that timeline was quite a trip. Humanity is really just a tiny blip in
the grand scale of time.

They don't talk much about AI and other synthetic replacements for humanity.
Maybe it's just too difficult to extrapolate.

One can guess, though, that long before another 10,000 years have passed, we
will have developed artificial beings that are billions of times smarter than
we are.

By then, we probably will have augmented our minds and bodies to the point
where we are vastly more intelligent and powerful as well, so perhaps we will
survive in some form or other.

~~~
bilbo0s
Or we will have unleashed highly lethal, self-replicating nanobots in the
prosecution of a devastating global war, and the human race will be crawling
along with a population at extinction levels. (Or maybe just a good old
fashioned series of nuclear exchanges?)

The future can be more brilliant than we could imagine, or darker than our
worst fears can conjure. Likely, it will be somewhere in the middle.

------
davidw
Now I feel like a moron for going to speak about housing issues at the city
council meeting...

------
owenversteeg
One of my favorite Wikipedia pages of all time. A little sad that there are
only three Biology events there though: North American earthworms spreading to
Canada, coral reefs recovering, and C4 photosynthesis no longer possible. Can
anyone think of more possible biology events?

~~~
samatman
We have added a second language of relication, language itself, to biology,
and are using it to alter the first language in a rapidly expanding way.

It’s not easy to make predictions, short or long term, given this. The coral
prediction, which does have the word “if” in it, also assumes we

------
ganonm
I'd highly recommend taking a look at
[https://www.futuretimeline.net/21stcentury/2020.htm#2020-202...](https://www.futuretimeline.net/21stcentury/2020.htm#2020-2025)

------
SketchySeaBeast
> The red supergiant star Antares will likely have exploded in a supernova.
> The explosion is expected to be easily visible in daylight.

Wow, I'd love to be able to see that. Makes one sad about all the things
they'll never get to experience.

~~~
gattr
Actually, the prediction accuracy here is more like "may go off any time".
Likewise, for Betelgeuse (the brightest star of Orion), which would also be
visible in daylight.

------
sgillen
It’s very interesting to speculate about all this, and also crazy to think all
these predictions were only made in the last century. I wonder how much
different this list will look in another 100 years (if at all).

------
lakshayg
> _230 million - Prediction of the orbits of the planets is impossible over
> greater time spans than this, due to the limitations of Lyapunov time._

> _[...]_

> _3.3 billion - 1% chance that Jupiter 's gravity may make Mercury's orbit so
> eccentric as to collide with Venus, sending the inner Solar System into
> chaos. Possible scenarios include Mercury colliding with the Sun, being
> ejected from the Solar System, or colliding with Earth._

Are these statements contradictory or am I missing something?

~~~
pavel_lishin
They're from different sources, which presumably don't necessarily agree on
how far out their predictions are likely to be reasonable.

~~~
rtkwe
It's more like the first says we can't know exactly where the planets will be
while the second is talking about some of the extremes that divergence will
go.

------
Rainymood
This is extremely interesting, but couldn't it be that in 10.000 our
technology has advanced so much that we are able to "refill" dying stars for
example? I mean, look at how much we have achieved in the past 1000 years,
exponential technology growth over a timefrime 10x that can be unimaginable
now.

These are cool predictions but they need not be true

~~~
2845197541
I've never figured out why people think technological growth would be
exponential indefinitely.

~~~
Nydhal
on an exponential scale 10000 years is just one step ahead.

------
h4kor
Can someone explain:

> 800 million Carbon dioxide levels fall to the point at which C4
> photosynthesis is no longer possible.[57] Without plant life to recycle
> oxygen in the atmosphere, free oxygen and the ozone layer will disappear
> from the atmosphere. All multicellular life will die out.[58]

~~~
philipkglass
I couldn't find the 800 million year figure specifically in the cited source:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/0912.2482.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/0912.2482.pdf)

The general idea, I believe, is that the carbonate-silicate cycle will shift
more toward carbonates over time. The Earth will warm substantially as the
sun's luminosity increases over millions of years. Warmer conditions will
accelerate the reaction of water and carbon dioxide with silicate minerals
like magnesium and calcium silicates, shifting the equilibrium to favor more
carbon-as-insoluble-carbonate and less carbon-as-available-CO2. Plant life
will eventually go extinct from insufficient atmospheric CO2. I haven't
spotted a discussion of oxygen loss in either citation 57 or 58. But "just"
losing plant life would be enough to drive the extinction of most other
multicellular life on Earth.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonate%E2%80%93silicate_cyc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbonate%E2%80%93silicate_cycle)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun#Main_sequence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun#Main_sequence)

------
christianbryant
While I'm not totally on board with outlooks on a technological singularity a
la Kurzweil and peers, what does it mean that there is no real representation
of that idea here? For example, Kurzweil's "law of accelerating returns" where
the speed of technological change increases exponentially has many flaws
according to scientists I respect greatly, yet also has many hints at possible
futures, ironically also according to scientists I respect greatly.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Technological_singularity)

~~~
ansible
It is a controversial idea, and most people can only imagine a future for
humanity where things look pretty much as they do now, but with slightly
better technology (cf Star Trek, where meat bags are flying among the stars,
mostly unchanged from present humanity).

I'm fairly certain we're looking at the end of human civilization one way or
the other within the next 100 years max. The Global Pollution Epidemic, robot
uprising, and nuclear war are the more likely bad scenarios for the end of
civilization.

We might instead be able to develop technology which solves all present
problems (like pollution and energy production) and then use it wisely to
bring wealth and enlightenment to everyone.

I wouldn't care to estimate what outcome is more likely.

~~~
christianbryant
Even Kurzweil's updated ideas and projections in _The Singularity is Near_
from around 2005 still make assumptions of humanity having a longer technology
maturation period than 100 years. I actually have the same opinion as you when
it comes to our time left if we can't make some global changes; it bums me
out, having two girls who are not even in High School yet.

------
kulu2002
The Timeline talks about Nuclear waste but what about cumulative effect of
daily garbage, solid waste, plastic degradation until human beings survive on
earth...

[https://www.thebalancesmb.com/how-long-does-it-take-
garbage-...](https://www.thebalancesmb.com/how-long-does-it-take-garbage-to-
decompose-2878033)

I think this should have been mentioned somewhere in 'Human constructs'
section

------
nicklaf
And then there's this: [http://www.exitmundi.nl/](http://www.exitmundi.nl/)
;-)

------
monkeydust
Awesome piece. Will have to read that one again and bookmark it. Puts all
life's little shitty events into context!

------
myoffe
I was getting depressed towards the end of the event list, and the last one
cheered me up. Everything is circular.

~~~
Midnightas
It is happier, still a bit depressing, though, knowing that everything that
happened already happened and will keep on happening.

~~~
throwaway37585
_Whoever thou mayest be, beloved stranger, whom I meet here for the first
time, avail thyself of this happy hour and of the stillness around us, and
above us, and let me tell thee something of the thought which has suddenly
risen before me like a star which would fain shed down its rays upon thee and
every one, as befits the nature of light.

Fellow man! Your whole life, like a sandglass, will always be reversed and
will ever run out again, - a long minute of time will elapse until all those
conditions out of which you were evolved return in the wheel of the cosmic
process. And then you will find every pain and every pleasure, every friend
and every enemy, every hope and every error, every blade of grass and every
ray of sunshine once more, and the whole fabric of things which make up your
life. This ring in which you are but a grain will glitter afresh forever. And
in every one of these cycles of human life there will be one hour where, for
the first time one man, and then many, will perceive the mighty thought of the
eternal recurrence of all things:- and for mankind this is always the hour of
Noon._

------
Symmetry
A blog post I made putting this and the timeline of life on Earth on the same
graph:

[http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2018/03/the-drake-
eq...](http://hopefullyintersting.blogspot.com/2018/03/the-drake-equation-
again.html)

------
kerbalspacepro
Who knew that the "store stuff forever" problem was basically solved:

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5D_optical_data_storage](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5D_optical_data_storage)

------
amorphous
Is someone aware of any non-fiction book that imagines the far future?
There're plenty of good books about the past, but I'm not aware of something
that spins a tale similar to this article, it could make a great read.

------
Udik
Fascinating reading, but does anybody else find it incredibly depressing?
Everything we've seen, every place we loved, everything we've produced, every
bit of our history, literature, arts, every smallest trace of our passage in
the universe, and every living being, species, descendant or distant cousin,
is going to be pulverized, baked, incinerated and atomized. Not even too far
from now, in geological terms- much before the universe has stopped producing
new stars and planets and new life.

------
maxxxxx
Pretty useful for real estate investors who want to plan ahead for the next
few hundred million years....

------
anonymous5133
TIL: I don't really know how much about the future and all there is to know in
science....

------
yedawg
this is one of the worst put together wikipedia articles I have ever read

------
pascalxus
if you enjoyed this, you'll probably like this as well: library of babel
[https://libraryofbabel.info/](https://libraryofbabel.info/)

------
billsmithaustin
This really belongs in XKCD.

------
mlthoughts2018
My only question is whether the world’s cumulative student loan debt will have
been paid back before the red giant Sun engulfs Earth.

------
dsfyu404ed
Anyone who was holding their breath waiting for coastal California to fall
into the ocean is going to be disappointment to find out it's not happening in
their lifetime.

~~~
sctb
Would you mind making your comments more thoughtful and informative?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

